# TICA show....cheating??



## Bostonian (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all, just wanted to hear what other exhibitors think? At TICA show recently, one of the judges was the breeder of the dam of a cat that walked away with loads of top placements, so obviously well known to her. She also cleary knew the breeder of this cat, as they were talkimg to each other on several occasions.

Of course it would be to her benefit if an offspring of her cat does well. Is this really acceptable practice??


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't know anything about cat shows, but usually things like that have to be declared with like magazine competitions, or job applications.

On the other hand I suppose it could happen in a small group of people such as breeders, and I imagine she was not the sole judge so the others had to agree with her?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it needs looking at more from the point of view of is it avoidable rather than acceptable. It's impossible to avoid any conflict of interest, ever, as for obvious reasons it's people from within the cat fancy who become judges so at one time or another they will always find themselves judging a cat wich they bred, or they bred one of the parents or they simply know the exhibitor who owns a particular cat(s).

I'm not sure about TICA but the only rule within GCCF is that judges may not accept a judging engagement at a show where they are also an exhibitor on the day. GCCF shows are also meant to be 'anonymous' so owner/exhibitors are not present at the time of open classes being judged and may not approach or speak to a judge until they have completed judging all their allocated classes. There is nothing to prevent them judging a cat which they bred and is owned by someone else. Doubtless there will always be some level of 'jobs for the boys' but you also need to bear in mind that a judge may well favour a particular cat that is from their breeding by dint of the fact it has a certain look or 'type' that they like.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

a can of worms has just opened i think....


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Or is it Pandoras Box??


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 18, 2011)

It just made me feel very uncomfortable that the exhibitor was frequently on her own talking to this judge. I thought TICA rule was not to speak or approach any judge at any point until AFTER judging has been done?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I can only give my opinion on GCCF sanctioned shows as ive never been to a TICA show, . in a GCCF show ALL EXHIBITORS have to leave the show hall while the judging of there open classes takes place, the only ones permitted in the hall are the show organisers, the judges and their stewards


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

and people helping out on the results tables..ect ect...stall holders.... cat clubs that have stalls set up...


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

And the Cat planet photographer too take photos of judges:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Only been to one TICA show and considering that I was asked by the judge to get my own cat out for the table I don't think this is an issue.... Why not email TICA and ask about their rules?


----------

